# Blind Kitty



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Those of you who are familar with me have read my posts about my blind cat fosters. I blathered on and on.

If anyone would take the leap to adopt or foster a blind cat it would change your life for the good and its easier than foster kitty with eyes!

This cat is in a kill shelter in Sacramento and needs to be pulled immediately or they are going to euthanize her. All dog/cat pounds are not organized to keep animals long or help special needs animals. It nothing but a killing organization. Cats rarely have a chanse to get back out esp blind one. 

If anyone could help this kitty I wanted to cross post her.

Sacramento CA URGENT! This is a kill shelter, Sacramento County Animal Shelter contact Dave Dickinson at [email protected] or 916-591-3372. He is there Sun-Thursday. ID# A541535 7 year old blind female, very sweet Needs rescue or home now! Please cross post


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I feel so sorry about that kitty. I sure hope she goes to a good home. I don't live in the area unfortunaly.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

I wish I lived near I'd adopt her in a heart beat!


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh man...why did I read this thread? Sac is about 70 miles from me. How do you think a blind cat would do in a multi-cat household?


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

If you were the owner - that would be the best thing this cat could hope for.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you Greenport ferals. That was sweet of you to say. Perhaps it was meant to be as my husband and I were planning on going to the Sac area this Sunday to see our son. He actually said I could foster her! That means he'll be okay with it I end up keeping her but I will try to find her a home and see what happens. Maybe this will help fill the huge hole in my heart left by Lady and Nellie. 

I emailed the shelter asking if they will hold her till Sunday but I'll call tomorrow to make sure. 

I must be crazy. :kittyturn


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

OH! And she's beautiful! Not that I would care if she were ugly, but personally I've never seen an ugly cat.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

YAY! The second I saw her I wished we had more money, I would drive up to Sac to get her, but the hubby says no. Please keep us updated Tigress. She would be so lucky to have a home with you!


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

Gorgeous Cat! She would be lucky to have you.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh man! Crossing my fingers like crazy! (_it's hard to type w/ crossed fingers, btw_)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

tigressbythetail said:


> How do you think a blind cat would do in a multi-cat household?


Considering all the drama in your life right now with your neighbors and the fact that you're well over your legal limit of cats, I don't know if this is the best idea. You're obviously going to have to lie to the adoption agency about your current situation.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Considering all the drama in your life right now with your neighbors and the fact that you're well over your legal limit of cats, I don't know if this is the best idea. You're obviously going to have to lie to the adoption agency about your current situation.


Of course you're right, what was I thinking? But she's not at an adoption agency, she's in a kill shelter. I would not even consider it otherwise. The last thing I need is another cat. The reason I got in this shape in the first place is an inability to turn my back or walk away. I never wanted any of them. Dogs are my real passion but...I can't ignore a hungry cat, just like I could not ignore this blind cat once I opened the thread and realized she was not that far from me. 

You're right though. I can't save them all. I'm over my limit. Thanks for the reality check.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Gah!


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

*She's being rescued!*

I got this email from the shelter! :kittyturnSo things will work out for this lovely cat! 

The cat is being rescued this weekend.

David Dickinson; Interim Director
Sacramento County Municipal Services Agency
Department of Animal Care and Regulation


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Great news!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

tigressbythetail said:


> I got this email from the shelter! :kittyturnSo things will work out for this lovely cat!
> 
> The cat is being rescued this weekend.
> 
> ...


How wonderful! :love2


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

tigressbythetail said:


> I got this email from the shelter! :kittyturnSo things will work out for this lovely cat!
> 
> The cat is being rescued this weekend.
> 
> ...


Whew! Now I feel *lots* better! Yay for the blind-kitty!
h =^..^=


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

I can't tell you how relieved I was to get that email. Because once having read the thread, suddenly I felt _responsible._ Marie's reality check (thank you Marie)made me feel awful and heart broken.

It's my husband's fault though. I rely on him to be my reality checker and he let me down this time. But I guess he thought it would make me feel better about Lady and Nellie so he didn't want to rain on my parade. I know it wouldn't have though. Nothing can really make me feel better about losing them.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have to say I thought I was going to be flamed after my post.  But I know how you feel, I want to adopt every kitty who needs a home. I try to stay off Craigslist and Petfinder now. Although _someone_ (I won't name names) keeps sending me links of adorable cats who need homes!!!!!!! (Yer killin' me!)

Renting keeps me in check, as does my financial state right now.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

No, I sincerely appreciate the reality check. I'm glad you weren't flamed! The truth is, I could go down to my own county kill shelter and find a dozen on death row. But my responsibilty is to the cats I have now. I hope this blind kitty gets a wonderful home with someone who can devote all her/his time to making her happy and comfortable.


----------

